# jelly roll quilt



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Countryside Families
I am new to this sight . I think that it is wonderful. I mostly hang out in the rabbit section. They are my favorite homestead livestock.
I just wanted to take a minute and tell you about this fun quilt top to make. It goes together fast.
You can find it on youtub Search for jelly roll quilt race. 
I am working on 1 like it now but I did not have any jelly roll. But I did have some scraps that I bought at an auction. They were already cut into 1 and 1 half inches wide strips. That is about half of the width of a jelly roll. So my quilt is taking a long time. But it is fun.
Lisa


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

So where is the rest of the information and the pictures of your quilt?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've made quite a few of these and just with my scraps. Then I usually embellish them with something.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome! It sounds very interesting, would love to see a photo when you are finished- or even one in progress.

This looks like the link:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bEJLnaZQOU[/ame]


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Welcome, Lisa!


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Melissa
Yes that is the sight That I was talking about. I do not know how to pull it up the way that you did. Thank you
Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Welcome, Feedbunns! It's always nice to hear from someone new! I think I heard or read about that method of making a quilt a few years ago, but I'd forgotten about it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I never heard or seen this quilt before. It looks like a fun project for a rainy afternoon. Or Winter day with hot choclate 

Welcome to HT. I was around Brush, Fort Morgan, Akron and Sterling in 1993-1996


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh now that is cute!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a pic of a couple of the same kind of quilt top (also called a 1600) that I've pieced but not yet sandwiched. The second pic is of one done with applique. I hope to do something similar with the b/w one. I make mine out of 3" strips, since I have to cut them myself, I'd rather go with the wider strips.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

that's beautiful. can't wait to see yours, feedbunns, so make sure to come back to share.  LOVE quilts!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Ooooh...maybe even *I* can make a quilt this way 
I tend to buy beautiful fabrics and yarns and then not know what to do with them.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you. i showed it to my daughter in law and we are going to make one...welcome to homesteading, you will like it


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

These look so awesome. I am going to try one soon.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you every one.
Belfrybat your quilts are beautiful.
I love the applique. I agree the wider strips are better. I am just using what I have. I will try and send a pic this week. My strip is way way longer that the 1600. It is going to take me a long time. I watch children and do all off the homesteading work here alone. So free time is almost a joke for me.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I have not had time to sew yet this week. still trying!!
feedbunns


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello every one.

I finally did it!!! I have not put on the border or quilted it yet but here it is.
I also got a whole lot of material from another auction. Happy happy happy


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

oops I hope that they will show up


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lovely and very cheerful! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

That was the funniest post, freebunns! When you get a quilting idea in your head, it's hard to get it out! I'm jealous of the auction prints.

Love the way the quilt looks--I have the same bed, so maybe I should make one, too!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

beautiful, thank for showing us..


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks I can not wait to quilt it!
I made a skirt last night out of scraps from the auction. I want to make some shirts too. I have been looking on you tub for directions for ladies shirts. I have not found the one that I like yet.
Have a good week end!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

EVERY time I see this thread, I think it is someone confessing to eating an entire jelly roll, as in " Jelly Roll Guilt"


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

That is the gal from Missouri Quilt Company....she has quick and easy quilts to make that look hard but aren't at all. I made the giant star one in purple batik and I love it...check out all the videos. Well done so you can understand every step. They have fast fast fabric orders,too plus they have turned around a small town here in MO with their business/shipping. One family with a dream.


----------

